# I've always wondered how good it was.



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken!

Great looking shop, etc. etc. etc.

You are in 7th heaven… I am very happy for you!

Thank you for showing!


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Ken, great looking shop. Today on my way to work I passed by your old work and was wondering how your shop was going . And I check my email this evening and I see that you have a fantastic shop. Thanks for the post and have fun.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice looking DC setup. I hope your separation is as good as what I've experienced with my Tempest cyclone. I haven't cleaned my filter in 18 months, with no notable loss of suction.

I have a 50 gallon drum, and I can't believe how fast it fills up! I put the drum on Grizzly casters so it's easy to take out to the compost pile.

Have fun with your new system!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice shop and dust collector. I installed the same one about two years ago and very happy. I put in a Magnahelic gauge on the filter to tell me when I need to clean it. I have only cleaned the filter once in two years.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Is that the Super Dust Gorilla or the new Dust Gorilla Pro with Smartboost?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You must be happier than a pig in poop!

Super looking shop, Ken!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dust gorilla pro with smart boost….. Thx guys , I was hesitant to share but I've been on here for yrs and have grown with you and worked to this dream. Cheers


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish I had the Smart Boost but do not think I could justify the upgrade from the 5 hp Dust Gorrila to the Smart Boost. The performance curve with the increased suction is a huge improvement over mine.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! Now that is a really nice system.
Open your pictures in Microsoft Paint. You can re-save them there and then they will display properly.
I have the same issues as you and this fixes them right up. I don't know why but it works.
You can also crop or resize so they aren't so big.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

How cool is that!
I clean out dust from my ears and nose each time I leave the shop. :-D
Congratulations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a great setup, Ken. Nice to be able to start with a good dust collecting process!

Jim


----------

